# Question about A+ Certification?



## theshape74 (May 18, 2012)

Hi,

Next week I am going to be purchasing a text book to study at home for my A+ Certification. My main question is, will this book be hard to understand for the average home user? I know a tiny bit more than the average 'home user' but have not had any actual computer 'training' in the past. I just don't want to open the first page and feel like I'm reading japanese! Also, what can I do to prepare for reading this book? I was going to buy Mike Meyers' latest edition. Is this a good choice? Was hoping it had practice tests and possibly CD's?
Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi anyone with a basic understanding of PCs will understand the Meyers books he does not use loads of jargon and explains things in a fun way. Please read my guide on becoming A+ certified CompTIA A+ update | | Tech Support Forum


----------



## theshape74 (May 18, 2012)

*A+ Certification question...*

Hi,
Next week I am going to be purchasing a text book to study at home for my A+ Certification. My main question is, will this book be hard to understand for the average home user? I know a tiny bit more than the average 'home user' but have not had any actual computer 'training' in the past. I just don't want to open the first page and feel like I'm reading japanese! Also, what can I do to prepare for reading this book? I was going to buy Mike Meyers' latest edition. Is this a good choice? Was hoping it had practice tests and possibly CD's?
Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: A+ Certification question...*

please dont post twice I have already answered your question. I have merged your threads.


----------



## theshape74 (May 18, 2012)

Sorry about the double posting...I don't usually do things like that, but my browser froze the first time and figured it wasn't going through. Hopefully after reading that book I will be more knowledgable about these things! lol! Thanks to you for your info!


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

I wholeheartedly recommend Meyers' A+ All-in-One.


----------



## Kurticus (May 15, 2012)

BosonMichael said:


> I wholeheartedly recommend Meyers' A+ All-in-One.


I agree that Meyers is good. Either that or the exam cram series.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

For a change of pace, you should also look into Professor Messer (just google him).

In addition to reading text in the book, you can also watch some lecture videos.

Kinda like reading homework and attending classes, I think. Good thing to combine.

Also I'd recommend doing the practice exams in the book. Move on to the next chapter once you seem to be understanding the practice questions. Also use other practice exams. Utilize the certguard.com website to make sure you're not using a braindump.


----------



## theshape74 (May 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I appreciate all your help!


----------



## Sonia ferdous (Jun 5, 2012)

You know there are so many study materials in online for preparation. And yeah you can buy Mike Meyers books. These books are perfect for A+ cert exam with so many practice tests. But in addition i will suggest you to go with Professor Messer's videos and Sybex books. You will be highly benefited for your real exam.


----------



## Mollah (Jun 5, 2012)

I think Mike Meyers book is perfect for A+ cert exam. Most of the people use this book. A+ is the entry level cert so it would be easy to pass if you have certain knowledge about the subject matters.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I didn't use the Mike Meyers book for A+ but did for Network+ and if the two are anything alike I would agree his A+ book would also be good.

I didn't use any materials other than the Network+ book before passing that exam on try #1, so I feel confident recommending his material.


----------

